# SNG - Siren Gold



## System (11 September 2020)

Siren Gold Limited (SNG) is an Australian public company, incorporated on 19 May 2017.

The Company's wholly owned subsidiary, Reefton Resources Pty Limited (RRL), is the holder of, and applicant for, a package of permits in the Reefton Goldfield (Reefton Gold Project) on the South Island of New Zealand, which has been explored and mined for both hard rock and alluvial gold since the first discovery of gold in 1870, and most recently at the Globe-Progress Mine held by OceanaGold Limited.

The Reefton Gold Project is made up of three granted exploration permits (the Big River Project, Alexander River Project and Lyell Project) and one prospecting permit (the Reefton South Project), which has expired and is in the process of being renewed. The Company has made applications for an additional prospecting permit (the Bell Hill Project) and exploration permit within part of the area of the Reefton South Project (the Golden Point Prospect).

It is anticipated that SNG will list on the ASX during October 2020.

https://www.sirengold.com.au


----------



## Black_Diamond (13 February 2021)

Will Siren Gold Ltd (SNG) bounce back to $0.80?


----------



## greggles (13 February 2021)

Black_Diamond said:


> Will Siren Gold Ltd (SNG) bounce back to $0.80?




It's possible, but there will need to be a catalyst for the share price to start moving north. If they're a gold mining company they will need to find some gold. That will definitely help. 

If you have  position in SNG, perhaps you can tell us a little about how their exploration activities are going?


----------



## brerwallabi (13 February 2021)

Black_Diamond said:


> Will Siren Gold Ltd (SNG) bounce back to $0.80?



Chance of a fifth wave up from the chart, as Greggles said is there catalyst there?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 April 2021)

I just noticed this Kiwi golder pop it's head above the parapets.







gg


----------



## Telamelo (28 March 2022)

SNG now trading @ 0.335c +4.69%

Their NZ based high grade Gold mineral resource estimate due in April 2022  (worth watching imo)









						Siren Gold Ltd (ASX:SNG) Share Price - Market Index
					

Today’s SNG share price, stock chart and announcements. View dividend history, insider trades and ASX analyst consensus.




					www.marketindex.com.au
				




DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## finicky (13 June 2022)

Hmm the Sirens' song, got to stop even looking at cash burning companies in this climate.
Last close 0.28. 
Company IPO'd at 0.25, raising $10m
Second raising by placement at 0.35 raised $4m, directors participated.
AGM preso 27 May says only $4m cash left
3 rigs drilling
Shares issued 96m, options/perf shrs 15m. I haven't seen any options less than 0.25 ex price. 
M.D owns 19.5% of the company.
Whats got my gambling neurones twitching is the Fosterville analogue. Reefton gold field (N.Z) and Fosterville (Vic) are parts of one terrane but were pulled apart when Gondwanaland disintegrated, or something like that. Past mining and contemporary drilling is showing striking similarities of rock type and mineralisation btw Alexander River prospect on the Reefton goldfield and Fosterville. Fosterville gets richer at deep levels not reached yet by SNG drilling.

Not Held

Best intersection, Alexander River:


----------



## samuilk (13 June 2022)

Can anyone post the balance sheet?


----------



## finicky (13 June 2022)

Most recent guide to cash postion is from the 27 May AGM presentation, which is worth reading/viewing if really interested. At that date they state SNG was holding $4m cash. Not a lot, with 3 rigs drilling and engaged in a scoping study. We're still in a period of tax loss selling which might affect share price and there might be fears of another capital raise.

Not Held

Screenshot is from Annual Report and describes assets at 31 December 2021.


----------



## greggles (13 June 2022)

finicky said:


> M.D owns 19.5% of the company.




I do like it when management put their money where their mouth is. At least you know that their interests are aligned with those of shareholders. It doesn't necessarily mean the company will be a success, but is does inspire some confidence at least.

19.5% of a $26.85 million company is $5.25 million on paper that I'm sure the M.D. doesn't want to go down the proverbial gurgler.


----------



## Telamelo (14 June 2022)

finicky said:


> Hmm the Sirens' song, got to stop even looking at cash burning companies in this climate.
> Last close 0.28.
> Company IPO'd at 0.25, raising $10m
> Second raising by placement at 0.35 raised $4m, directors participated.
> ...



The maiden mineral resource estimate for Alexander River is expected soon, along with the process plant scoping study and the Alexander River and Big River scoping study.

Also, SNG just recently acquired Sam's Creek gold project for supposedly a bargain giveaway price of only a mere $250K! (seems too good to be true)


----------



## Telamelo (14 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> The maiden mineral resource estimate for Alexander River is expected soon, along with the process plant scoping study and the Alexander River and Big River scoping study.
> 
> Also, SNG just recently acquired Sam's Creek gold project for supposedly a bargain giveaway price of only a mere $250K! (seems too good to be true)



SNG @ 0.30c +7.14% on good volume this morning..


----------



## Telamelo (16 June 2022)

SNG impressive Investor presentation released this morning.. sp already jumped +15.38%


----------



## Telamelo (21 June 2022)

SNG @ 0.32c +4.92% .. think if we see any strong interest/buying coming in this week then it suggests potential release of overdue MRE "just around the corner" so to speak as good news tends to leak imo


----------



## Telamelo (24 June 2022)

Think it's good value/low risk with great upside potential buying here around mid-high 0.20's especially with likelihood of terrific assay results coming in as 3 drilling rigs at the moment 

(last time share price shot up +55% in a single day on spectacular gold strike)


----------



## Telamelo (28 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Think it's good value/low risk with great upside potential buying here around mid-high 0.20's especially with likelihood of terrific assay results coming in as 3 drilling rigs at the moment
> 
> (last time share price shot up +55% in a single day on spectacular gold strike)



Good day for SNG as jumped +11.54%


----------



## Telamelo (20 July 2022)

Alexander River - Maiden Mineral Resource Estimate!


----------



## Telamelo (20 July 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Alexander River - Maiden Mineral Resource Estimate!



Haven't read the report yet.. SNG hammered with sp down -22%!


----------

